# Help Please - Fawn British Shorthair?



## mutley66 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi, 
I wondered if someone could help me? 
I have been offered a absolutely adorable Fawn British Shorthair kitten and I would very much like to show her. The problem is that as far as I can establish through web searches, Fawn isn't acknowledge by the GCCF & would be put on the reference register by the GCCF. However there several people that show Fawn BSH in the UK & some have been made up to Champion/Grand Champion with the GCCF? Could anyone just clarify whether Fawn BSH's can be shown or not with the GCCF?
Many Thanks


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Sorry I cant help with your question,but im pretty sure TICA would accept her.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

http://britishshorthairbac.files.wordpress.com/2012/10/registration-policy_oct12.pdf


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Copeid from the BAC for BSH 
Reference Register (CSREF) These Cats are Not Eligible for Showing at GCCF Shows

c. Cinnamon Self, Fawn Self, Cinnamon Colourpointed and Fawn Colourpointed British Shorthairs which have an 
Oriental Cinnamon or Fawn (which is not over-stamped as carrying the recessive white gene) within three 
generations.
The whole document can be found here
http://britishshorthairbac.files.wordpress.com/2012/10/registration-policy_oct12.pdf

I have a Siamese on the reference register and she cannot be shown as a full pedigree. I believe cats on the reference register can still be shown in household pedigree pet classes though

Ha ha - Cosmills beat me to it


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> Copeid from the BAC for BSH
> Reference Register (CSREF) These Cats are Not Eligible for Showing at GCCF Shows
> 
> c. Cinnamon Self, Fawn Self, Cinnamon Colourpointed and Fawn Colourpointed British Shorthairs which have an
> ...


Lol Lynn .... I know a local breeder to me and my sure I saw one of her fawns at a GCCF show ....

I will have a seal colourpoint and see cannot be shown with GCCF , so it's TICA for us until GCCF pull there finger out


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I've just read that through properly and the vital part is: *which have an 
Oriental Cinnamon or Fawn (which is not over-stamped as carrying the recessive white gene) within three generations*.
Presumably if there is no oriental within three generations they can then be shown?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Cinnamon & fawn BSH can be shown in GCCF and they are championship status, but some cats have a background which puts them on the reference register so they cannot be shown.

This is the current breed policy:
http://www.gccfcats.org/regpols/BSHregpol.pdf

I think it highly unlikely a kitten now has an Oriental so close in it's breeding - cinnamons and fawns were starting to appear 10 years ago.

The person who has offered you the kitten should known. I say should - doesn't mean they will know.

Colourpoints including Seal can also be shown under GCCF, again unless their breeding leads to them being on the Reference register. Colourpoints were being shown over 10 years ago.

The policy is long and complicated, and it looks like mixing Silver with both CPs and Cinnamon/Fawn can lead to cats being on the reference register.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> Cinnamon & fawn BSH can be shown in GCCF and they are championship status, but some cats have a background which puts them on the reference register so they cannot be shown.
> 
> This is the current breed policy:
> http://www.gccfcats.org/regpols/BSHregpol.pdf
> ...


Its cause shes out of a bi point parent OS


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

They can also be shown in Fifé.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Cats on the GCCF ref reg can't be shown but can be bred from (if they are on the active register). Other organisations seem more relaxed and recognise colours which GCCF don't.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Fawn has championship status in GCCF but it's the breeding of this cat that apparently means it cannot be shown. WLBSH seems to know more about it than is in the thread and says one parent is a bicolour pointed cat.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

At a local cat show recently, I saw a delightful BSH with a pale agouti coat. Is this fawn? If not, is agouti a recognised colour? The coat was gorgeous with sort of a cream undercoat


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> Fawn has championship status in GCCF but it's the breeding of this cat that apparently means it cannot be shown. WLBSH seems to know more about it than is in the thread and says one parent is a bicolour pointed cat.


Oh i was taking about cosmills sealpoint OS that cant be shown as her dad is cp and white/bi point.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

koekemakranka said:


> At a local cat show recently, I saw a delightful BSH with a pale agouti coat. Is this fawn? If not, is agouti a recognised colour? The coat was gorgeous with sort of a cream undercoat


Agouti is a pattern not a colour and an agouti cat wouldn't be a fawn self - the label on the pen would have said what it is. Did you take a photo or buy a catalogue? Guess fawn ticked tabby is possible but unlikely.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Could a cream undercoat be a golden? 

Agouti is the posh word for tabby.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> Agouti is a pattern not a colour and an agouti cat wouldn't be a fawn self - the label on the pen would have said what it is. Did you take a photo or buy a catalogue? Guess fawn ticked tabby is possible but unlikely.


At the last show i went to there was some red bsh's one had very little striping and was thought to be an imported ticked bsh red self so it looked like it was just a sandy coloured cat no stripes at all.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Not many Goldens around either.

You could use Google to find pictures, but a photo of the cat in question would help. Also what show was it? There might be enough in the show results online to work out what the cat was.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Just to make sure you don't fall foul of the forum police - photographic evidence of any new kitty to the forum is a requirement


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

OrientalSlave said:


> Agouti is a pattern not a colour and an agouti cat wouldn't be a fawn self - the label on the pen would have said what it is. Did you take a photo or buy a catalogue? Guess fawn ticked tabby is possible but unlikely.


Yes, it was a ticked coat like an Abyssinian or tabby (but no stripes at all). No I didn't take a pic or anything (not a breeder or buyer, just went to drool over the kitties ). Was a South African breeder, can't recall the name. I will see if I can find a pic on the SACC website or something


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

OK, fawn BSH are rare here in the UK, so are ticked tabby BSH, so finding a fawn ticked tabby BSH would be very unlikely. Didn't notice you are in SA so digging around on the GCCFs website wouldn't find anything!


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

koekemakranka said:


> Yes, it was a ticked coat like an Abyssinian or tabby (but no stripes at all). No I didn't take a pic or anything (not a breeder or buyer, just went to drool over the kitties ). Was a South African breeder, can't recall the name. I will see if I can find a pic on the SACC website or something


No, it was a kitten show. Can't find any pics. The Cat Councils don't seem to be as organised as you guys are are so no pics of participants, only winners. It was such a gorgeous cat: the breed I love and the ticking which I love. I don't know why I am even thinking of this. I can't have another cat and in any case, being a rescue volunteer, there is no way I would be able to get anything other than a rescue (I get emails every day for cats seeking homes) Oh well, one can dream, I suppose.

ETA: I googled, he/she looked something like this, but less black tabby markings on forehead:








Pic is described as black golden ticked BHS


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

koekemakranka said:


> No, it was a kitten show. Can't find any pics. The Cat Councils don't seem to be as organised as you guys are are so no pics of participants, only winners. It was such a gorgeous cat: the breed I love and the ticking which I love. I don't know why I am even thinking of this. I can't have another cat and in any case, being a rescue volunteer, there is no way I would be able to get anything other than a rescue (I get emails every day for cats seeking homes) Oh well, one can dream, I suppose.
> 
> ETA: I googled, he/she looked something like this, but less black tabby markings on forehead:
> 
> ...


Oh my :001_wub::001_wub: I think I am in love with this kitten :001_wub:


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

koekemakranka said:


> ETA: I googled, he/she looked something like this, but less black tabby markings on forehead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I'd call a black golden shaded (but likely from ticked lines, btw ticked isn't allowed in Fifé for some reason).


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

NorthernDarkness said:


> That's what I'd call a black golden shaded (but likely from ticked lines, btw ticked isn't allowed in Fifé for some reason).


Ticked based golden shadeds look much clearer than that - that's a ticked tabby not a shaded.

I hate the mixing of classic shaded lines with ticked - it's a cheats way of clearing coats and has meant true shaded lines are hard to find in Europe.


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

Soupie said:


> Ticked based golden shadeds look much clearer than that - that's a ticked tabby not a shaded.
> 
> I hate the mixing of classic shaded lines with ticked - it's a cheats way of clearing coats and has meant true shaded lines are hard to find in Europe.


Not over here. As I mentioned, Fifé doesn't allow ticked tabbies, and it's still the largest/most popular cat registry in this country. It's rare here to breed with ticked lines (even I don't and I'm not a Fifé member).

This is what a ticked (vs. shaded) BSH looks like IMO: pic link
pic link


----------

